# Red crypto ?



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a red crypto.
Can you tell me the names of the most brigt red ones ?

Thanks


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Is this suche a silly question ?


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

From what I can gleam out of 'Aquarium plants' (Christel Kasselmann) there arent any real read crypts, but more brown or purple- brown.

Some C. cordata have a deep red wine colour underside.

There is a form of C. albida (sononym C. costa) that has a red 'stain' up the the centre of the leaf.

Also C. alba can also appear in a red marmorite (marbly effect) form.

Your best bet is to try C. bekettii and play around with the lighting, nitrate levels and hardness to produce the redish brown form, which when placed among bright green plants will have a 'red look'.

Good luck, and if you are successful with any, please post photos as I am most interented.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a silly question, but a hard one


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you so much Mousky... 



mousky said:


> Good luck, and if you are successful with any, please post photos as I am most interented.


My question was for a long-term project (not before 2007) but I will try and remember to post here... if I succeed as you say...


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

A 'Red' Crypt for placement where? 

To date, there are no truly bright red species of Crypts available. Those that show red normally show some other colors as well. 

C. undulata 'Red' is a reddish Crypt. When emersed, the leaves are mostly green. However, it can switch to submersed growth easily (usually in a week) and the leaves are very narrow and a deep red. It does not grow very tall and is suitable as a foreground carpet. 

C. wendtii 'Tropica' exhibits a various combination of red, green and brown. However, the underside of the leaves are mostly red. Depending on your water conditions, it can stay quite low and crawl along the substrate. 

Hope the information helps.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A truly red plant, that has leaves that look like those of Cryptocoryne, is the red form of Barclaya longifolia. Otherwise, your best bet is the so-called red wendtii, although, for me, its leaves are more brown than red on the topside, but a deep red below. There is a strain of C. walkeri that has irregular red patches on its leaves. It may be a single gene mutation of a more common walkeri that has brown patches.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Aquaspot said:


> A 'Red' Crypt for placement where?


For an immersed foreground... so I guess C. undulata red would be good, thanks 



HeyPK said:


> A truly red plant, that has leaves that look like those of Cryptocoryne, is the red form of Barclaya longifolia.


Unfortunately, Barclaya longifolia is too big for the use I intend... thanks anyway...


----------

